# NC Meet - Fall / Winter - 2012 - after Finals 'Show Off Your System Meet'



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It is time for another one of our NC Meets. Due to my vacation in early October, Finals the 13th and 14th, and other's schedules for late October - this meet will be *November 3rd*

Hopefully we will get a decent gathering - even though it is a little later in the season - it shouldn't be too cold, and for many - it might be the only chance to hear cars that competed at World Finals. 

Where: My House - PM me for address

When: Saturday - 9:30am - 7:00pm then dinner for those who want to

Food: I'll have lunch available (sandwiches like last time)

Stuff to bring:

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (unless they are rowdy )
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive critisim and humbly give advice/criticism

Anyone who wants to hang out afterwards we usually go out for dinner.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal 
3) Salami - Rich


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich 
4) ragnaroksq - Webster


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Funny.... I guess I assumed everyone knew where 'my house' is located when I wrote that first post. I am in Randleman.... Just south of Greensboro and North of Asheboro.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris

depends on how busy classes are of course


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat 
9) chithead - Daniel 



I got permission for this one! And not working that weekend either


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chithead said:


> I got permission for this one! And not working that weekend either


Good Man! I'm sure several peeps will give you a REALLY hard time if you don't make it.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat 
9) chithead - Daniel 
10) carlton - Carlton


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Good Man! I'm sure several peeps will give you a REALLY hard time if you don't make it.


Who would ever do such a thing?  :laugh:


----------



## Slammer (Nov 14, 2010)

1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat 
9) chithead - Daniel 
10) carlton - Carlton
11) Slammer-Dean


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

eh...whats one more weekend away from home...I'll do what I can to make this for once


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat 
9) chithead - Daniel 
10) carlton - Carlton
11) Slammer-Dean
12) minibox - John


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: NC Meet - Fall / Winter - 2012 - after Finals 'Show Off Your System Meet'
1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat 
9) chithead - Daniel 
10) carlton - Carlton
11) Slammer-Dean
12) minibox - John
13) J-man - J-man

Glad I popped into this forum, might have missed another meet 

Car is in da shop, surprises abound! (non audio related  )


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

j-man said:


> Glad I popped into this forum, might have missed another meet
> 
> Car is in da shop, surprises abound! (non audio related  )



Don't suppose it has anything to do with that sig pic does it 

Pics or it never happened


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

millerlyte said:


> Don't suppose it has anything to do with that sig pic does it
> 
> Pics or it never happened


:evilgrin: maybe 

Phase 1, which will be finished in a week or so, won't require pics  But there will be plenty, becoming official shop car for BER  

If I get phase 2 done by the meet, we goin for a ride kid :burnout:


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> Who would ever do such a thing?  :laugh:


Beats the heck outta me Kendal  I cant think of anyone that would give Daniel a hard time :shrug:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

j-man said:


> Beats the heck outta me Kendal  I cant think of anyone that would give Daniel a hard time :shrug:



Exactly what I was thinking J. Who would ever do such a thing. :blush: :surprised:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I get no respect.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Will try to make it! Count me in!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Re: NC Meet - Fall / Winter - 2012 - after Finals 'Show Off Your System Meet'
1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat 
9) chithead - Daniel 
10) carlton - Carlton
11) Slammer-Dean
12) minibox - John
13) J-man - J-man
14) BigAl205- Alan

I may have a couple of friends in tow as well.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Re: NC Meet - Fall / Winter - 2012 - after Finals 'Show Off Your System Meet'
> 1) bertholomey - Jason
> 2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
> 3) Salami - Rich
> ...


Sweet! You are the man Al!!!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey J

Did you get in on the new 3" AP drivers from Mark?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I did


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey! What's up Grayson! 

Are they as bad-ass as they seem on paper? I got in on it too, traded my AR3Ks, which one was blown, towards a pair. They haven't came yet, unless they are waiting on me at home. Just getting curious  Want to get em in and dialed in by this meet. 

On a side note to anyone that has considered Fountek fr89ex full range 8ohm drivers, that is what I am using for now. These puppies scream on that Mosconi AS200.2! I like them a lot and will put them on a shelf for backup/beater car duty in the future.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

j-man said:


> Are they as bad-ass as they seem on paper? I got in on it too, traded my AR3Ks, which one was blown, towards a pair. They haven't came yet, unless they are waiting on me at home. Just getting curious  Want to get em in and dialed in by this meet.


No I didn't....and yes they are!!!

The NZ 3's sounded spectacular in Gray's car. You will certainly be in for a treat my friend......I think your pursuits will be over once these are installed......I'm just sayin'.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Jason. Yes, you will notice a big difference from the AR3K. Jason didn't even turn it up 

High end dynamics in a new league. Much better efficiency. You'll like them.

Also, the AR3Ks are tanks.. How'd you blow one?


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

How?? Its what I do  I actually noticed a pop during a listening session at the last meet cranking up Trust. That's when I stopped inviting people to listen  It only lasted a few more days. People just don't understand the volume levels I listen to  I need help 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Well the new ones are a good 6-7db more sensitive, so that should help.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi, my name is jman, and I'm a loud listener...... 

Hi jman..... 

This is a comfortable environment....tell us your story..... no one will judge you here.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

You kid but.....

I don't know what I need. Different processor?? Professional tune?? Hell I am nearly 50  Its pretty obvious I will never stop cranking the **** outta rock n roll! Turning gains or speaker levels isn't gonna work. I will just ride with it all the way up and then get pissed cause it won't go louder on songs I really get into. Sigh  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

If the new 3s don't do it for you..there's always pro audio gear..


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I have said this before, but I am gonna try my best to control it and not push too hard. Of course, the first time Root, bloody root comes on the ipod it will go out the window 

I am looking forward to hearing them. I hope they take care of my issues. Asking a lot, but ya never know


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Sweet! You are the man Al!!!


I'm actually doing two meets that weekend. A few car club buddies of mine get together every year or so around the TN/NC border. I have another friend from DC who wants to meet me and this is about halfway. We had been talking about meeting and touring the Biltmore, and we had been talking about late October or early November. My DC friend and her husband are going to meet me Friday and we will tour Biltmore, I will attend your meet on Saturday (they may come as well), and then we will have a car club meet-n-eat on Sunday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! That sounds like a big, very cool weekend. I was very impressed with the Biltmore. Asheville is a neat town.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Re: NC Meet - Fall / Winter - 2012 - after Finals 'Show Off Your System Meet'
1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat
9) chithead - Daniel
10) carlton - Carlton
11) Slammer-Dean
12) minibox - John
13) J-man - J-man
14) BigAl205- Alan
15) The Drake - Drake


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> A few car club buddies of mine get together every year or so around the TN/NC border.



Ahh the Tail of the Dragon. I really got to know my Z very well there...


Re: NC Meet - Fall / Winter - 2012 - after Finals 'Show Off Your System Meet'
1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat
9) chithead - Daniel
10) carlton - Carlton
11) Slammer-Dean
12) minibox - John
13) J-man - J-man
14) BigAl205- Alan
15) The Drake - Drake
16) Velozity - Mike (but I will be tired!)


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish I coulda make this. But I work Saturday's


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Velozity said:


> Ahh the Tail of the Dragon. I really got to know my Z very well there...
> 
> 
> Re: NC Meet - Fall / Winter - 2012 - after Finals 'Show Off Your System Meet'
> ...


17) jooonnn - jon


Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh count me in! I hopefully will have some changes by then


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The A Train said:


> Oh count me in! I hopefully will have some changes by then


That sig line may need updating


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

This is also the weekend of the Alabama vs. LSU game...so I hope you guys realize the sacrifice I'm making in the name of fellowship


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is a sacrifice! I could dvr it, then burn it on a dvd and send it to you (as long as I don't charge you for it, shouldn't be against the law right?)


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> That is a sacrifice! I could dvr it, then burn it on a dvd and send it to you (as long as I don't charge you for it, shouldn't be against the law right?)


I'll be recording it, but it just ain't the same after the freshness seal has been broken :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I'll be recording it, but it just ain't the same after the freshness seal has been broken :laugh:


Funny thing..... I never watch my team live..... I'm such a wuss.... I always tape and watch it later (if they win)


----------



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

j-man said:


> You kid but.....
> 
> I don't know what I need. Different processor?? Professional tune?? Hell I am nearly 50  Its pretty obvious I will never stop cranking the **** outta rock n roll! Turning gains or speaker levels isn't gonna work. I will just ride with it all the way up and then get pissed cause it won't go louder on songs I really get into. Sigh
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


2800 watts and I still feel like I lack volume. Although, all my speakers are very inefficient : )


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

You're crazy man. Your car is loud as **** lol. You and J-Man need to look into pro audio drivers!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

carter1010 said:


> 2800 watts and I still feel like I lack volume. Although, all my speakers are very inefficient : )


I blame you for me blowing mine  I heard how loud your was and tried to keep up 

I got my AP Nz3-A/AT super wide band drivers this week Just have to wait to get the Vette back to install. Should have her back by Friday


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I might be able to make this one,.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Re: NC Meet - Fall / Winter - 2012 - after Finals 'Show Off Your System Meet'
1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat
9) chithead - Daniel
10) carlton - Carlton
11) Slammer-Dean
12) minibox - John
13) J-man - J-man
14) BigAl205- Alan
15) The Drake - Drake
16) Velozity - Mike (but I will be tired!)
17) jooonnn - jon
18) The A Train - 
19) Navy Chief - Mark

I am going to try like hell to make this one. I take delivery of my new truck a 2002 Silverado that has been heavily customized 2 weeks before this. It already has a decent all JL system that I will enjoy for a few months so that is what I will have if I come.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> Re: NC Meet - Fall / Winter - 2012 - after Finals 'Show Off Your System Meet'
> 1) bertholomey - Jason
> 2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
> 3) Salami - Rich
> ...


No Blazer? Epic sad face  (I had a Blazer for years and still have a 'thing' for them)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Uh oh, JL Audio representing. That makes at least three of us running mostly JL now


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> No Blazer? Epic sad face  (I had a Blazer for years and still have a 'thing' for them)


Want to buy it, I will drive the Blazer there instead if you buy it. I just did a bunch of service on it, I I might even take audio gear on trade, lol.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this, can't wait too see some of you guy's rides!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

NC Meet - Fall / Winter - 2012 - after Finals 'Show Off Your System Meet'
1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat
9) chithead - Daniel
10) carlton - Carlton
11) Slammer-Dean
12) minibox - John
13) J-man - J-man
14) BigAl205- Alan
15) The Drake - Drake
16) Velozity - Mike (but I will be tired!)
17) jooonnn - jon
18) The A Train - 
19) Navy Chief - Mark
20) Slade1274- Ryan (Oh Snap!)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yay for Slade!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

kind of stuck at 19 for several days.....he felt the need to make it an even 20. .....even better......I talked to him for an hour today, and he never mentioned it. Will be very cool to see ya. 

BTW - lots of fellas in our little group has major changes to their set ups since Spring - should be a fun show and tell.....show me yours.....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had the chance to hang out with a couple guys from our NC group last night. Good to see Jeramy and Kendal - see the finished new shop and share some laughs (mostly at Kendal's expense it seemed ). 

Looking forward to the meet on the 3rd - chance to see a bunch of folks that I only see a couple times a year.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Will be great to see ya Ryan 

J were you able to talk Jeremy into coming? That man works all the time! 

Also J, I just got one of them thar Mosconi processor thingys. So you know what that means? Yep, countless PMs and maybe a trip to Randleman


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8) spl152db - Pat
9) chithead - Daniel
10) carlton - Carlton
11) Slammer-Dean
12) minibox - John
13) J-man - J-man
14) BigAl205- Alan
15) The Drake - Drake
16) Velozity - Mike (but I will be tired!)
17) jooonnn - jon
18) The A Train - 
19) Navy Chief - Mark
20) Slade1274- Ryan (Oh Snap!)
21) wdemetrius1- Demetrius ^ (I can't believe it.)


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

j-man said:


> Also J, I just got one of them thar Mosconi processor thingys.


Hmmm...me too epper:

2008 Honda Element EX


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

j-man said:


> Will be great to see ya Ryan
> 
> J were you able to talk Jeremy into coming? That man works all the time!
> 
> Also J, I just got one of them thar Mosconi processor thingys. So you know what that means? Yep, countless PMs and maybe a trip to Randleman


I think Jeremy is hoping to make it, but of course it will likely depend on the work schedule. Good deal on the 6to8, I think you will like it. Of course I would love to help get you orientated to it. 




wdemetrius1 said:


> 1) bertholomey - Jason
> 2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
> 3) Salami - Rich
> 4) ragnaroksq - Webster
> ...


That is awesome D! 



BigAl205 said:


> Hmmm...me too epper:
> 
> 2008 Honda Element EX


Nice! BTW.... I think Daryl's will work just fine. We might even go there after we are dine listening.... Anyone who wants to stay and hangout after the meet.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

millerlyte said:


> Don't suppose it has anything to do with that sig pic does it
> 
> Pics or it never happened


Before









After


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> Pics or it never happened





j-man said:


> After


I have to say it happened.  imp::bowdown:

That is sinister looking. I don't know how it's going to fit in Jeremy's shop now.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Kendal 

Not sure it will fit in there or not myself  Or Jason's driveway for that matter haha


----------



## newsqguy (Apr 16, 2008)

i may try to make it out just picked up my C6 and would like to get some audio in it before then i will def update closer

Scott


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

newsqguy said:


> i may try to make it out just picked up my C6 and would like to get some audio in it before then i will def update closer
> 
> Scott


Congrats on the C6 and definitely try to make it 

Also, in Winston Salem there is a Corvette cruise in this Saturday. They are trying for 200 Vettes this year 

Country Corvette Club


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

How did I miss this lol... I can't say yes yet, but I'm interested guys


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Come on down if you can! We all want to see the car pc in person.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

this one's for you J-man


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Haha it ain't as low as it looks really. In fact I am finding with the 20/19 wheel combination places where I drug before, I no longer do  The Trans Am was much lower


----------



## newsqguy (Apr 16, 2008)

hey j-man have a list of what all is done shoot me a pm? it looks like zr1 fenders (z06) front and rear. Are those black zr1 rep wheels? and then lip kit to go around? what is done engine wise?


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

RK Sport hood
ZR1 fenders front and rear
Z06 front bumper cover
ZR1 grille, splitter, side skirts, mud flaps, and spoiler
HRE 560r 3 piece forged wheels 20x12.5 19x10 345/25/20 285/30/19 Nitto Invos

No engine work yet other than Vararam CAI. Putting headers and shocks on the 21st. In April will do heads/cam intake/throttle body or twin turbo still debating


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

j-man said:


> twin turbo still debating


This!!!!

I don't see what the debate is.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Haha I hear ya! The main debate is $10k for the TT and little over $5k the other way. The only other thing is I am old and just love the ka-chunk ka-chunk of a good ol cam 

We'll see what happens though 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

By the Way.....

I don't know how many folks may be coming up or coming down and will need places to stay. There is a Hampton Inn nearby that is inexpensive if folks want to pair up 

Hampton Inn High Point, NC

I'm hoping that some folks may come up on Friday, and others may be able to stay Saturday night so they can go to dinner with us.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Psssst.... J-man


If it were me.....
Edelbrock E-Force Supercharger


----------



## The Natural (Dec 24, 2008)

I will put in for the day off and hope to make it.

Thank you Kendal, for the invitation!

1) bertholomey - Jason 
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal 
3) Salami - Rich 
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally 
6) strakele - Grayson 
7) serieus - Chris 
8) spl152db - Pat 
9) chithead - Daniel 
10) carlton - Carlton 
11) Slammer-Dean 
12) minibox - John 
13) J-man - J-man 
14) BigAl205- Alan 
15) The Drake - Drake 
16) Velozity - Mike (but I will betired!) 
17) jooonnn - jon 
18) The A Train 
19) Navy Chief - Mark 
20) Slade1274- Ryan (Oh Snap!) 
21) wdemetrius1- Demetrius ^ (I can't believe it.)
22) The Natural - Paul

May be just me and one vehicle or at the most three of us in two vehicles.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> Psssst.... J-man
> 
> 
> If it were me.....
> Edelbrock E-Force Supercharger



Thanks Ryan  Still $10k though  I don't make Jason type money  :laugh:


----------



## newsqguy (Apr 16, 2008)

A&A!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

j-man said:


> Thinks Ryan  Still $10k though


Meh.... I think the kit is $7500; so you may be factoring in Bryan Wilkinson labor rates. :laugh:

Looks well thought out and fairly straight forward install.....


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah the kit is about $8k with shipping and the tuner and yes I did factor in the Corvette tax for the labor  it was gonna be right at $2k for the TT install. 

What kind of labor rates you charge? :laugh: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't think I can make this one. My sister recently changed her wedding date to that weekend. No shotguns involved in the wedding to my knowledge. Please take plenty of pics for me!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

j-man said:


> Thinks Ryan  Still $10k though  I don't make Jason type money  :laugh:


Whoa! how did I get involved in this? 



minibox said:


> Don't think I can make this one. My sister recently changed her wedding date to that weekend. No shotguns involved in the wedding to my knowledge. Please take plenty of pics for me!


That is too bad! I hate when scheduling conflicts make us miss fun stuff. We will take lots of pics.


----------



## newsqguy (Apr 16, 2008)

you can get an A&A kit installed and tuned for $6500 here in NC if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Three weeks to go....who's ready?


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

No where near even close. 


Have the week before off though to hopefully make a bit of headway.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Three weeks to go....who's ready?


I'm getting there.....still need to tune with the new install.....at least once. I have a bunch of folks interested in coming and I'm trying to get accommodations and plans for dinner made.....I'm also going to try to pull together a mix disc as well...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I am hoping to hang out and observe as usual


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this. I'm making a new disc just for it and I'll have copies (I hope).


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> I'm also going to try to pull together a mix disc as well...


I'll need mine on cassette tape...okaythanksbye


----------



## Slammer (Nov 14, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> Three weeks to go....who's ready?


I am soooo not ready yet (you've got the pics to prove it). Two steps forward and one step back. Lol.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Two more weeks


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i need to fix my passenger side tweeter ;(


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Rattles rattles everywhere....... I have deadening to do!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I have to back out now  

Car goes back in the shop this coming weekend and won't pick up until the 4th. They will try and be done by the 3rd but they can't promise. (Heads are being sent off to Charlotte for porting etc.) 

Oh well, if I stay in town I will come out and hang for a while


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is a shame.... Everyone was looking forward to seeing and hearing the changes. Definitely come by.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, me too! Still haven't installed the Nzs or the 6-8. Was going to play with the 6-8 today but discovered the seller didn't send the software disc. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey J-Man - you should be able to download it here:

Download


----------



## Slammer (Nov 14, 2010)

claydo said:


> Rattles rattles everywhere....... I have deadening to do!


Same here! The more I tweak my mid bass, the more my doors rattle. Hope to get the Dynamat back out tomorrow for some "strategic" touch ups. Uggh....


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Does any one want to lend their tuning expertise to help get my system in line? Have a new processor and at a bit of a loss on getting things set correctly.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks J

The seller sent me the same link after I PMd him. 

Should be good to go now


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Salami said:


> Does any one want to lend their tuning expertise to help get my system in line? Have a new processor and at a bit of a loss on getting things set correctly.


Are you talking about during the meet, meeting up before the meet, or via phone or pm?


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Any way that some one would be willing to help would be appreciated. At the meet sure would be convenient though.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 14, 2010)

I expect my set up will sound better when I leave the meet than it did when I arrived. I am only showing up to learn what I'm doing wrong, and what I can do better. Lol....


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Salami said:


> Does any one want to lend their tuning expertise to help get my system in line? Have a new processor and at a bit of a loss on getting things set correctly.


We may be able to get you set up with an RTA to start off with and go from there.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Salami said:


> Does any one want to lend their tuning expertise to help get my system in line? Have a new processor and at a bit of a loss on getting things set correctly.



I don't have any _expertise_ but I can lend a helping hand. Just come with the tune YOU like the best. Have your speaker parameters and frequency response graphs printed out if possible.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

1) bertholomey - Jason 
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal 
3) Salami - Rich 
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally 
6) strakele - Grayson 
7) serieus - Chris 
8) spl152db - Pat 
9) chithead - Daniel 
10) carlton - Carlton 
11) Slammer-Dean 
12) minibox - John 
13) J-man - J-man 
14) BigAl205- Alan 
15) The Drake - Drake 
16) Velozity - Mike (but I will betired!) 
17) jooonnn - jon 
18) The A Train 
19) Navy Chief - Mark 
20) Slade1274- Ryan (Oh Snap!) 
21) wdemetrius1- Demetrius ^ (I can't believe it.)
22) The Natural - Paul
23) Audible Physics - Mark (+1 maybe +2)



Salami said:


> Any way that some one would be willing to help would be appreciated. At the meet sure would be convenient though.


I would be Glad to help where I can.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. This looks like an awesome meet! Wish I could swing the time/cash to make the trip.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We have always had a good turn out at these meets, and I think I enjoy it more now that I am hosting them at my house. 

Reminder.... If anyone needs the address, just pm me.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1 week to go!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> 1 week to go!


And so much to do.....


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> And so much to do.....


Ummm.... at least you have an audio system complete for the audio meet. :laugh:


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Woohoo less than a week and all I have left to do is rewire everything,rewrap the ghetto pods, fabricate some grills, and fabricate a new amp rack........good thing I took this week off, huh?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh....and paint my old school sub amp I bead blasted this week......I should probably put this phone down and get to work!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

claydo said:


> Woohoo less than a week and all I have left to do is rewire everything,rewrap the ghetto pods, fabricate some grills, and fabricate a new amp rack........good thing I took this week off, huh?


Same here :blush:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well.....the first cut of the meet disc is 108 minutes....need to pair that down to 79.5 minutes.....now that hard part....


----------



## Slammer (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry gentlemen, worked today and found out that we are going to be down another man. There is now no way I can take Saturday off. Very disappointed, as I had worked so hard to get the car ready for this. Also looked forward to learning ten times what I currently know about SQ. I will be there for the next one, if I have to take a vacation to do it!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Slammer said:


> Sorry gentlemen, worked today and found out that we are going to be down another man. There is now no way I can take Saturday off. Very disappointed, as I had worked so hard to get the car ready for this. Also looked forward to learning ten times what I currently know about SQ. I will be there for the next one, if I have to take a vacation to do it!


Stop firing people! :laugh: Sorry you can't make it. If you have some time in the next few months we should get together.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy to say.....the 'Sampler' disc is complete, copies are being made as we I type. Some interesting things that should be enjoyable....not necessarily an 'SQ' disc, just a lot of music that I enjoy and think those participating in this gathering will enjoy.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Hope the hurricane is gone by then


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've missed out on the last couple meets, and I have duty Saturday. Maybe I'll be able to make the spring meet before I head to Texas!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is a shame bro... This is going to be good, but I promise that we will make the Spring meet just as good, so you can look forward to that before goin' to Texas.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Have to buy a new furnace heater and air conditioner so i will have to bow out of this. Sorry. I really wanted to make this.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

spl152db said:


> Have to buy a new furnace heater and air conditioner so i will have to bow out of this. Sorry. I really wanted to make this.


Ugh, I feel for you man. I just did that last August. NO FUN!!! And now that I think of it, it was the day before one of these meets.
You are doing it at the right time of year though. Good luck with your purchase and I hope your installation goes as smoothly as mine did.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

spl152db said:


> Have to buy a new furnace heater and air conditioner so i will have to bow out of this. Sorry. I really wanted to make this.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I hate to hear that - I was hoping you would be able to come up with the rest of the SC / GA crowd......in the Spring......

1) bertholomey - Jason 
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal 
3) Salami - Rich 
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally 
6) strakele - Grayson 
7) serieus - Chris 
8) spl152db - Pat 
9) chithead - Daniel 
10) carlton - Carlton 
11) Slammer-Dean 
12) minibox - John 
13) J-man - J-man 
14) BigAl205- Alan 
15) The Drake - Drake 
16) Velozity - Mike (but I will betired!) 
17) jooonnn - jon 
18) The A Train 
19) Navy Chief - Mark 
20) Slade1274- Ryan (Oh Snap!) 
21) wdemetrius1- Demetrius ^ (I can't believe it.)
22) The Natural - Paul
23) Audible Physics - Mark (+1 maybe +2)
23.5) Papasin - honorary participant - will be present in spirit - would be present physically if it weren't for that living on the other coast thing.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> 23.5) Papasin - honorary participant - will be present in spirit - would be present physically if it weren't for that living on the other coast thing.


Maybe if I leave now, I might just make it . Smart is playing and got some ears on it this weekend...plays much bigger than it looks . But alas, the other coast thing is definitely a factor. Speaking of other coast, I think there's a major shift in terms of powerhouse of which coast rules...er I mean baseball .


----------



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

Its super cold and I just finished a two hour stretch of tuning. Pretty excited to be this ready this early...unlike last time.

Figured its time to add my name to the list.

1) bertholomey - Jason 
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal 
3) Salami - Rich 
4) ragnaroksq - Webster 
5) millerlyte - Ally 
6) strakele - Grayson 
7) serieus - Chris 
8) spl152db - Pat 
9) chithead - Daniel 
10) carlton - Carlton 
11) Slammer-Dean 
12) minibox - John 
13) J-man - J-man 
14) BigAl205- Alan 
15) The Drake - Drake 
16) Velozity - Mike (but I will betired!) 
17) jooonnn - jon 
18) The A Train 
19) Navy Chief - Mark 
20) Slade1274- Ryan (Oh Snap!) 
21) wdemetrius1- Demetrius ^ (I can't believe it.)
22) The Natural - Paul
23) Audible Physics - Mark (+1 maybe +2)
23.5) Papasin - honorary participant - will be present in spirit - would be present physically if it weren't for that living on the other coast thing.
24 1/4th) carter1010 - Brian


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend, looks like its going to be some great weather, sunny and in the 60's, cant get much better than that!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

carter1010 said:


> Its super cold and I just finished a two hour stretch of tuning. Pretty excited to be this ready this early...unlike last time.
> 
> Figured its time to add my name to the list.
> 
> ...





The Drake said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend, looks like its going to be some great weather, sunny and in the 60's, cant get much better than that!


Looking forward to seeing you both. 

Good deal - it looks like we may have up to 20 coming. Make sure you make plans to be safe (driving 5 hours the morning of.......day of listening.......5 hours driving back would not be advisable)......I know......coffee is hot when you pull through the drive through, but we don't want any problems surrounding coming to a great G2G. 

Remember to bring some type of fold out chair if you don't want to stand in between listening sessions. Bring leaf blowers as well to help blow all the leaves off the yard.....jk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Wish I could make this, have fun and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

looking forward to this weekend, doing my best to get my engineering projects done so i can make it!


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

My status will be listed as probable 

1) bertholomey - Jason
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal
3) Salami - Rich
4) ragnaroksq - Webster
5) millerlyte - Ally
6) strakele - Grayson
7) serieus - Chris
8)
9)
10) carlton - Carlton
11) Slammer-Dean
12)
13) J-man - J-man - not sure
14) BigAl205- Alan
15) The Drake - Drake
16) Velozity - Mike (but I will betired!)
17) jooonnn - jon
18) The A Train - Adam
19) Navy Chief - Mark
20) Slade1274- Ryan (Oh Snap!)
21) wdemetrius1- Demetrius ^ (I can't believe it.)
22) The Natural - Paul
23) Audible Physics - Mark (+1 maybe +2)
23.5) Papasin - honorary participant - will be present in spirit - would be present physically if it weren't for that living on the other coast thing.
24 1/4th) carter1010 - Brian
25) FG79 - Fellippe


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey! Mr. GTO!!!


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Summary of changes anyone? I'm not up on the day to day of this forum. 

I missed the spring meet (I think there was one), and was here for the last Fall/Winter meet. 

Swapped Milbert Bam-230 for Xtant X604. (the Phoenix Gold MS1000 was in between these two but unfortunately had another breakdown). 

Swapped Morel MT-23 tweeters in sail panels for Nakamichi SP-10 in custom pillars.

A lot of nice amps coming and going with their strengths and weaknesses, but the Naks never fail to impress me. Best driver in my entire system, and I normally don't make a big deal about tweeters. 

Tune still needs a bit of work, but it will do for now!


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

chithead said:


> Hey! Mr. GTO!!!


LOL, what's up??

Still have the truck?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Still running the KEF's?

Still have the truck, she's getting a new install right now, and about to start on our Forester.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

double post...


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

chithead said:


> Still running the KEF's?
> 
> Still have the truck, she's getting a new install right now, and about to start on our Forester.


Yeah, KEFs. 

Came across one on ebay:

KEF Kar Subwoofer s 250 10 inch England Best Quality Sound New 4ohm | eBay

Anyone looking for a great sounding 10" sealed or ported....good price. 

Wagons....those should be fun!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

It's going to be interesting. My wife kidnapped the truck, so she wants a simple setup. I want something enjoyable in the Forester since it's my daily driver.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Wish I could make this, have fun and take lots of pictures.


I wish you could make it too Howard, but you have done a lot of traveling this year, so completely understandable - we will take many pics (hint, hint).



Serieus said:


> looking forward to this weekend, doing my best to get my engineering projects done so i can make it!


Get 'er dun! We still have your cup from the Spring meet - that should be incentive to make it. 



FG79 said:


> Summary of changes anyone? I'm not up on the day to day of this forum.
> 
> I missed the spring meet (I think there was one), and was here for the last Fall/Winter meet.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to hear it again - missed you at the Spring meet - we had a good turn out, great weather, and a lot of fun. Those pillars look fantastic!



chithead said:


> It's going to be interesting. My wife kidnapped the truck, so she wants a simple setup. I want something enjoyable in the Forester since it's my daily driver.


I wish you were going to make it Daniel.....stop by if there is any chance you can break away.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Honestly, if I don't feel any better by Saturday, I'll be there. A friend at work is scheduled to move, but not sure if I'll be much help. Been sick for three weeks now, and it's not getting any better.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Get 'er dun! We still have your cup from the Spring meet - that should be incentive to make it.


hahaha! that's awesome that you remembered it was my cup. i stopped on my way home to replace it, love those cups. they don't sweat


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I called and made tentative reservations for 6:00 at a Wood Fire Grill place for about 15-20 people on Saturday. Anyone that can stay, we usually have some good conversations at dinner. So......get those listening sessions in before folks have to leave or we are ready to go to dinner. It can be a sad thing when you are driving away saying, "I only listened to half of the cars there." Get her early and get listening 

Bring cameras or take pictures with your phones - we should get pictures of the outsides of the cars here, people shots, and pics of systems. 

For those who may be staying over on Saturday night......I have to drive to Charleston on Sunday for work, so sometime mid morning.....I'll be taking off.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to be able to make it after all. I talked to Jason today and if time permits we're going to setup the home/reference room. Could do some cable swapping demos for the non-believers too


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

minibox said:


> Looks like I'm going to be able to make it after all. I talked to Jason today and if time permits we're going to setup the home/reference room. Could do some cable swapping demos for the non-believers too


Sweet! Several folks want to hear the M5, and many enjoyed the reference system last time.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome........after seeing your build log I was disappointed you weren't coming! Can't wait to hear that m5.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm making progress on my work.....I may actually get done. new tweets installed. Rewire complete. Amp rack fabricated. New deadening installed, rattles persist, boo. Now I just have to re-aim the pods rewrap them and fabricate the grills.......oh and cover my new amp rack...........but that's all! One more day too, because Friday is zoo trip with the family!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> I called and made tentative reservations for 6:00 at a Wood Fire Grill place for about 15-20 people on Saturday. Anyone that can stay, we usually have some good conversations at dinner. So......get those listening sessions in before folks have to leave or we are ready to go to dinner. It can be a sad thing when you are driving away saying, "I only listened to half of the cars there." Get her early and get listening
> 
> Bring cameras or take pictures with your phones - we should get pictures of the outsides of the cars here, people shots, and pics of systems.
> 
> For those who may be staying over on Saturday night......I have to drive to Charleston on Sunday for work, so sometime mid morning.....I'll be taking off.


Are you talking about Daryl's? I'm leaving your GTG around 2:30 to meet with my other guys there at 3 for our birthday blowout.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes sir.... After looking them up for you, it seemed like a good place. 

May change my reservation to 5:30 to ensure folks who want to eat and then get on the road can get an early enough start.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

On route with the critical copilots


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> On route with the critical copilots


At what point will you turn into the Great Cornholio?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Once I pass lake titicaka


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

We must bring TP.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chithead said:


> We must bring TP.


We got lots.....and if we run out, there is always paper towels.....:blush:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I had that dream again last night that I always have, where I wake up at 10am on the day of the meet and I can't get to the meet and I'm all freaked out and I'm trying to get a ride there because my car is nowhere to be found and I'm trying to convince myself it's a dream but it's so real it can't be a dream and when I finally wake up I'm like, "Ok, whew, it was just a dream". 

Who's ready? Let's do this!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is too funny.... Trying to explain to the wife as to why you woke up screaming... 

Ryan is here - getting some last minute things done.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

well, just got home from work. got amps to remove, amps to install, drivers to install, tune, tune, tune. as of now, this last minute larry has a long night planned


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm out, sorry guys but I will be working this weekend now. I'll try again next year.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Chief.... We will take lots of pics.... See you in the Spring!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow 11pm still working LOL ....its cold!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

At this rate I will be tuning at 1 or 2....... hope my wife and neighbors don't mind!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> At what point will you turn into the Great Cornholio?





slade1274 said:


> Once I pass lake titicaka





chithead said:


> We must bring TP.


ROFLMAO!!!! 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

claydo said:


> At this rate I will be tuning at 1 or 2....... hope my wife and neighbors don't mind!


I give up. Going to bed.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Happy to say.....the 'Sampler' disc is complete, copies are being made as we I type. Some interesting things that should be enjoyable....not necessarily an 'SQ' disc, just a lot of music that I enjoy and think those participating in this gathering will enjoy.


Got my copy in the mail. Thanks Jason!


----------



## The Natural (Dec 24, 2008)

Definately not going to make it. 

I was sooo looking forward to hearing some of my favorite discs on some great sounding systems and picking up some pointers. I will definately stay tuned for some pics. Have fun guys!

- Paul


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

The BRZ has Gangnam style.


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

I heard that. It made me think of south park with the gangnamstein.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Damn deer


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

kickinaudio said:


> Damn deer


Damn  Where did that happen? I was so nervous on the way home about the same thing.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

I-85 South


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I want so say thanks to Jason and his wife for letting us invade their home. I had a blast! It was nice meeting some new people and putting faces to screen names. I took some mental notes while you guys were talking about using the 6to8 and I'll have plenty of stuff to play with over the next few days. 




BTW...Ryan, I'm sorry your firetruck ran off on you. You really should get one of them spotty dogs


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

kickinaudio said:


> Damn deer


Man, that is horrible - I'm glad you didn't have an accident *after* hitting the deer.....we might have to make a rule at the next meet based on Neil's experience at the Spring Meet and now this.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I want so say thanks to Jason and his wife for letting us invade their home. I had a blast! It was nice meeting some new people and putting faces to screen names. I took some mental notes while you guys were talking about using the 6to8 and I'll have plenty of stuff to play with over the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!

It was great to finally meet you as well Al. I hope you have a great time at the Biltmore! Good luck with the 6to8 - should be a hoot - see you at the next meet....either in Bama, Hotlanta, or NC.....

Roll Tide! Saw the end of the game last night...amazing!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry I didn't make it guys, I had previous engagements! Where are the Pictures?


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)




----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)




----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

great pictures man, thanks for taking them and posting them up  hope to hear your car at the next nc meet if you get it finished! sorry to hear about the deer, btw.

thanks to everyone else for the great time at the meet. i really enjoyed listening to everyone's cars and getting some feedback on mine!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, sorry to hear about the deer, that is very unfortunate  

Thanks again Jason for hosting and providing lunch for us. 

I had a great time as always. Good meeting some new faces and old ones. I gotta apologize for my system, i was listening to it on the way home and it sounded like crap, had a few things messed up with my tune, one of the midbasses wasn't even on, oh well.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Did anybody ever hear from Mark?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Final Head count:

1) bertholomey - Jason 
2) Notloudenuf - Kendal 
3) Salami - Rich 
4) millerlyte - Ally 
5) strakele - Grayson 
6) serieus - Chris 
7) minibox - John 
8) BigAl205- Alan 
9) The Drake - Drake 
10) Slade1274- Ryan
11) carter1010 - Brian
12) claydo - Clay
13) doeboy - Brian
14) kickinaudio - Casey

It was another great event. Great people, great weather, just a great time all around. For those who miss these....I feel bad for you. :blush: No really I feel bad for you. :worried: You don't know what you're missing if you've never made it to one of these. Those of you that have been but had previous engagements or 'stuff' come up I hope to see you all next time.

And thanks to one or more of you I have that stupid gangnam style stuck in my head now.  :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for coming to our NC Meet who was able to make it. We had a good crowd of enthusiasts, and everyone seemed to have a good time. I just got to my hotel in Charleston, so I haven't been able to check out some of the comments or post the few pics that I took. Hopefully I'll be able to post those soon. 

We had a lot of good cars there, a lot of good cars weren't able to make it - hopefully in the Spring. We had perfect weather, and we went to a decent restaurant for dinner. We only had a couple incidents - a mashed deer (and car)......... and a spilled drink 

Thank you all for making it another great meet!


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

Yep you got it right Kendal.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow......what a good time. I came home and talked my wife's head off about it. She must have rolled her eyes a dozen times! Thanks Jason for the invite and for opening your house to a complete stranger! Thanks for the disc as well, looking forward to finishing it during the drive to work tomorrow. I really enjoyed meeting you guys, and gal, and had a blast seeing all your hard work in action. The demos were all awesome.........although I do have to admit that the ones of you who left me alone with your "baby" for a listen was a bit unnerving. Talk about paranoid,huh? I will be looking forward to seeing you all again, and thanks to everyone involved for making me feel welcome!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh, and one more time..........sorry ally!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ouch, sorry about the deer.............. but thanks for the great pics.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigAl205 said:


> Did anybody ever hear from Mark?


Something family-related came up. Nothing too serious, but I'll let him elaborate if he chooses.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

papasin said:


> Something family-related came up. Nothing too serious, but I'll let him elaborate if he chooses.


Nah...I just wanted to make sure that he wasn't sitting on side of the road somewhere.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures Casey - loved that camera - especially now that I see the results!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

The meet was a great time as always. Good sounding cars, good people, and good food. Definitely a winning combination. Thanks to everyone who gave me demos and thanks to those who gave feedback on mine.

John, sorry you had to leave so early - I would have liked to hear the updates in the M5.

Brian, sorry I had to jump out of your car so fast. It sounds good and is a lot of fun, and seems like you have an idea to make it even better.

Rich, I wish you were able to come back for a bit after dinner to check out the tune with only the front sub playing.

Drake and Casey, thanks for the new music. Ya'lls stuff really had my car rocking!

Chris, one of these days we'll actually listen to each others cars lol.

Clay, thanks for the ride to dinner. You have a fun car sir. Hope to see you at more meets in the future.

BigAl, you're going to have a really rocking system when you get to spend some quality time on the tune. I look forward to hearing it next time.

Kendal, I didn't get to hear your car this time, but I heard it outside the car while other people were getting a demo and it was rockin. Sounds louder than last time :rockon:

Ryan, I didn't get to hear your truck either. But it's ok, you have an 'MS-great' so I already know what it sounds like 

Jason, thanks for hosting and I'm glad we were able to get some stuff sorted out with the BRZ. And thanks for the test drive


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

It was good to see everyone again and meet a few new faces. Thanks to those who let me demo their cars, I thoroughly enjoyed every one of them. 

Jason, you've sold me on the BRZ. Interior, exterior, performance... great choice in vehicles. Pics of the car does it no justice. It sounded fantastic too. Thanks to you and Vicki for being such gracious hosts, as always.

Certainly the most interesting meet I've attended to date... both good and not so good. This one was definitely unforgettable, to be sure.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Jason, let me know when you get a bigger car and I'll come back


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Jason, let me know when you get a bigger car and I'll come back


Part of me wishes I had seen that struggle, but then part of me is glad I didn't witness it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok - finally I have a minute to put in my few pics. Some of these are repeats, but that is ok (at least it is to me). 

View of the lake the morning of the visit









First cars Grayson and Ally (around 4 am.....)









The car that Al violated (jk )









Ryan's new wheels









Brian's yellow beast


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Big Al's Element




























Wires!!!









SUB!!!!









Drake giving a demo









Drake's Double 18's









Drake's 'puter









Kendal's









Kendal enjoying Ryan's tune


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Random pics

You can see Casey's car (pre-deer)



























Thanks again to John (minibox) who donated his Ariels and his AR pre and Bryston DAC for home audio demos. A few folks had a good time listening to some tracks they have been using for reference for tuning their cars.









'Hey little girl, I've got candy.....'









'Help! I'm stuck in this car'









The group (with Casey taking the pic - should have gotten our waiter to do it...I know, I know) - According to Clay, I get to punch anyone who looks at this pic.....we might need a ruling from Ryan.....is it too high to count?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice. Gray looks like he has some thing growing out of his neck.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

That must be where he puts all the food....


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)




----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

kickinaudio said:


>


That definately gets a punch...........and you were the first to spot it!.....lol


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make this guys. I got very sick in Vegas and by the time I landed in Raleigh I could barely drive home. So coming to the meet wasn't in the cards for me this time. I'll try again in the spring! Looks like it was a huge success.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Velozity said:


> Sorry I couldn't make this guys. I got very sick in Vegas and by the time I landed in Raleigh I could barely drive home. So coming to the meet wasn't in the cards for me this time. I'll try again in the spring! Looks like it was a huge success.


Sorry to hear that Mike. I was looking forward to checking out the new ride. 
Hope you are feeling better.

And thanks for being a good sport about me constantly giving you a hard time 

Oh and I thought "What happened in Vegas, stayed in Vegas" so you should have been well by the time you landed in Raleigh. :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I knew that was going to be a tough gig even if you hadn't gotten sick. I'm glad you didn't push it to be here.... Went home for some TLC instead. Get better.... We will be here in the Spring.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like it was a good time, maybe one of these days I can make it...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I wish that we could have made it. It looks like you all had a blast.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Forgot about this. Only pic I took... still worth sharing.









Faaaabulous


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I wish that we could have made it. It looks like you all had a blast.


We all wish you could have made it too - you always bring the party to the party.....everyone would have loved to hear your system as well.



millerlyte said:


> Forgot about this. Only pic I took... still worth sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best seat in the house! reserved specifically for the SQ Goddess!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Naturally seven, huh, never heard of them......that took some digging by the way, but I had to know! My display kept saying Phil........


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Great job Jason, as you can see I am still enjoying the disc. Thanks again!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Clay... One of those little pleasant surprises that I found on my hard drive that I didn't know I had. I like this style a bit more than the King's Singers. I'm glad you are enjoying the disc.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I seen where someone hit a deer and remembered the night I was driving back from a g2g in Arlington, TX. I saw several hundred deer along the interstate and I was drifting in and out of consciousness with cruise set on 78mph. Yeah, idiot move on my part. No seatbelt either! Glad those days are past and refuse to disable the seatbelt reminder now!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Love it! You owe me a punch!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Yup.....got me too.....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ugh.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeehaw!


----------

